# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κότες κρεατοπαραγωγής

## κώστας φ.

καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά, θέλω τον Απρίλιο να φτιάξω ένα κοτέτσι για 12 κότες περίπου όπου λέω τον Οκτώβριο να τις σφάξω ( περίπου θα τις έχω 6 μήνες) σε τι ηλικία να τις πάρω και πια ράτσα; και θα προλάβω να φάω και κανένα αυγό; το άλλο που σκέφτηκα είναι να πάρω 12 κοκόρια, γίνεται; ή θα σκοτωθούνε; επίσης πόσα τετραγωνικά χρειάζονται για το κοτέτσι; ( υπάρχει ήδη μια βάση από τσιμέντο 16 m2 ) είναι καλά; ευχαριστώ

----------


## panos70

Καλη χρονια και σε σενα Κωστα, οι κοτες για να κανουνε αυγα πρεπει να ειναι 6 μηνων και πανω,κοκορια και 30 να παρεις αν τα παρεις μικρα και μεγαλωσουνε μαζι δεν θα εχουν κανενα προβλημα συνυπαρξης,και τα 16 m2  ειναι μια χαρα για 25 κοτες η κοκορια

----------


## xarhs

γειασου κωστα!!!!! καλη χρονια!!!!! θα σου πω οτι ξερω απο αυτα που ρωτας........ τα κοτοπουλακια συνηθως τα αγοραζουμε 21 ημερων περιπου...... εγω λεω σε τετοια ηλικια να τα παρεις και οχι μεγαλυτερα..... γιατι αυτοι τα ταιζουνε οτι σκουπιδια βρουν. σε 6 μηνες οι κοτες κρεατοπαραγωγης δεν γεννανε..... και αργουν  περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες κοτες...... αλλα μπορει μερικες να ξεκινησουν και τοτε. τα κοκορια αμα τα παρεις μεχρι τους εξι μηνες δεν θα τσακωνονται στα ''σοβαρα''.. αποτε δεν εχεις προβλημα..!!!!!! το σφαξημο ειναι το δυσκολο μερος για μενα σε ολη τη διαδικασια...... γι αυτο δεν θελω να εχω κοκορια!!!!! εγω αυτο δεν μπορω να το κανω.... αλλα αμα εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα με αυτο το μερος της διαδικασιας θα ελεγα καλυτερα να παρεις κοκορια...!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Να συμπληρωσω οτι τα κοκορια και ποιο μεγαλα γινονται και καλυτερη ποιοτητα κρεατος και δεν εχουν παχος οπως οι κοτες

----------


## κώστας φ.

> γειασου κωστα!!!!! καλη χρονια!!!!! θα σου πω οτι ξερω απο αυτα που ρωτας........ τα κοτοπουλακια συνηθως τα αγοραζουμε 21 ημερων περιπου...... εγω λεω σε τετοια ηλικια να τα παρεις και οχι μεγαλυτερα..... γιατι αυτοι τα ταιζουνε οτι σκουπιδια βρουν. σε 6 μηνες οι κοτες κρεατοπαραγωγης δεν γεννανε..... και αργουν  περισσοτερο απο τις αλλες κοτες...... αλλα μπορει μερικες να ξεκινησουν και τοτε. τα κοκορια αμα τα παρεις μεχρι τους εξι μηνες δεν θα τσακωνονται στα ''σοβαρα''.. αποτε δεν εχεις προβλημα..!!!!!! το σφαξημο ειναι το δυσκολο μερος για μενα σε ολη τη διαδικασια...... γι αυτο δεν θελω να εχω κοκορια!!!!! εγω αυτο δεν μπορω να το κανω.... αλλα αμα εσυ δεν εχεις προβλημα με αυτο το μερος της διαδικασιας θα ελεγα καλυτερα να παρεις κοκορια...!!!!!


να τα σφάξω εγώ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, εδώ ο πατέρας μου που το έχει ξανακάνει και πάλι δε μπορεί διότι στεναχωριέται μετά, αυτή που δεν την νοιάζει καθόλου είναι η γιαγιά μου , το θεωρεί εντελώς φυσιολογικό και στην ουσία έτσι είναι. εγώ θέλω να προβώ σε αυτή τη κίνηση για να φάμε οικογενειακός ποιοτικό κρέας  και όχι τις ψευτικες κότες που πουλάνε στα κρεοπωλεία. Τελικά θα πάρω 20 με 25 κοκόρια  21 ημερών. γνωρίζεται πια ράτσα θα ζητήσω και πόσο κοστίζουν , στο περίπου, ευχαριστώ για όλες τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## xarhs

εγω που ειχα παει παλια να αγορασω κοκορια...... τα ειχα παρει 2.5 ευρω το ενα.......... προσεξε μην πας και αγορασεις απο τον πρωτο τυχοντα που θα βρεις στο δρομο...... πρεπει να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα ειναι εμβολιασμενα..... και οτι θα ειναι υγειη..!!!!!!! τα καλα και γερα πουλια μολις θα τα πιανει ο ''εμπορος'' θα εχουν δυνατη φωνη και θα αντιστεκονται...!!!!! επισης θα πρεπει να εχουν βγαλει τα κινητηρια φτερα!!!! αμα εχεις ορεξη να ασχοληθεις και να φας ποιοτικο κρεας μην τα ταισεις φυραμα...... λενε ψεματα οτι δεν μεγαλωνουν χωρις αυτο....!!!!!! εγω τα μεγαλωνω με καλαμποκι αλευρι.....(κ.α) ....... επισης αμα εχεις κηπο φυτεψε και κανα χορταρικο αργοτερα γιατι θελουν και πρασινο......

----------


## adreas

Όχι  αυτό  είναι λάθος αν  δεν  θες να  σου  ψοφήσουν να  βάλεις  φύραμα. Φίλε  καλή  χρονιά αλλά  κάτι  που το  έχω  φάει στη  μάπα  δεν μπορώ  να  μην αντιδράσω  για  αυτό.  Από που  θα  πάρει το  ασβέστιο  το μικρό  που  μεγαλώνει; Ετσι  το  έκανα και  εγώ  κάποτε  και  τελικά   δεν μπορούσαν  να  σταθούν στα  πόδια  τους  και άνοιγαν  κάτι  σαν τα  παπαγαλάκια  που δένουν  τα  πόδια  τους.Μια  χαρά είναι  το  καλαμπόκι κάνει  νόστιμα  αυγά χωριάτικα  με  κίτρινο κρόκο  αλλά  κάνουν λίγα  αυγά  και μετά  σταματούν  τα πάντα  χρειάζονται!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Άσχετο αυτό που θα πώ αλλά το θέμα πρέπει να πάει εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...81%CE%BC%CE%B1
Δέν νομίζω οι κότες να πιάνονται για παραδείσια  ::

----------


## κώστας φ.

> Άσχετο αυτό που θα πώ αλλά το θέμα πρέπει να πάει εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...81%CE%BC%CE%B1
> Δέν νομίζω οι κότες να πιάνονται για παραδείσια


ωχ πώς τη πάτησα έτσι.........παρακαλώ κάποιος συντονιστής να πάει το θέμα στη σωστή κατηγορία, ευχαριστώ

----------


## xarhs

εγω μεγαλωνω τα κοτοπουλακια μου χωρις φυραμα και δεν μου επαθαν ποτε τιποτα...... για την αναγκη ασβεστιου εγω μεσα στο αλευρι καλαμποκιου ανακατευα και αυγο μαζι με τσοφλι...... οπως επισης και λαχανικα του κηπου......!!!!!!! δεν θελω να απεκταθω γιατι ειναι λιγοι που θα κανουν αυτη τη διαδικασια.......  :sad:

----------


## zasada

Στα δικα μου μεροι ταιζουν τα κοτοπουλα 'γιαρμα 'και εινα οτι καλυτερο για δατροφη + σταριαπ οσο ξερω δεν κανει να τα δινεις αυγο γιατι μετα οταν μεγαλωσουν τρωνε τα ιδια τους αυγα ...

----------


## xarhs

> Στα δικα μου μεροι ταιζουν τα κοτοπουλα 'γιαρμα 'και εινα οτι καλυτερο για δατροφη + σταριαπ οσο ξερω δεν κανει να τα δινεις αυγο γιατι μετα οταν μεγαλωσουν τρωνε τα ιδια τους αυγα ...


τι ειναι το ''γιαρμα'' και ''σταριαπ''.......???? δεν το εχω ξανα ακουσει...... οσο για το αυγο δεν ειχα ποτε τετοιο κρουσμα........ εγω ξερω ατι γινεται αυτο αμα δινεις ολοκληρα κομματια απο αυγο η και ολοκληρο αυγο σπασμενο....... παιδια εχω μεγαλωσει πολλες φορες κοτοπουλακια..... και κλωσσας... αλλα και εμποριου (μηχανης)..... και μεσα απο αυτα που εχω δει πιστευω οτι το φιραμα μπορει να αντικατασταθει...... αρκει να εχεις διαθεση και το καταλληλο χωρο........

----------


## MegaNik1996

> Άσχετο αυτό που θα πώ αλλά το θέμα πρέπει να πάει εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...81%CE%BC%CE%B1
> Δέν νομίζω οι κότες να πιάνονται για παραδείσια


χαχαχαχαχ κλαιω...... ::  ::  ::

----------


## κώστας φ.

ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις.....................

----------


## κώστας φ.

τι έχετε να πείτε γι αυτό το κοτέτσι  http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...x6X6rqvYc&NR=1  να το επιχειρήσω να το φτιάξω;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κώστα πάρα πολύ εύκολη και γρήγορη κατασκευή "εάν" έχεις φαλτσοπρίονο !! Θα το χρειαστείς....έχει πάρα πολλές ενώσεις με φάλτσα !!! 

*Αύριο έχει γνωστό κατάστημα με 4 γράμματα (L**L) το εργαλείο με 100 ευρώ και 3 χρόνια εγγύηση !! Ερασιτεχνικό εργαλείο αλλά πολύ καλό μετά από ψάξιμο δικό μου !!
Θα στήσω καραούλι έξω από το μαγαζί πρωί πρωί αύριο να το προλάβω... 

*


*

Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω οτι είναι μια καλή αγορά. Όταν αγοράζεις ενα μηχάνημα της Parkside ξέρεις οτι δε παίρνεις ούτε Hitatchi ούτε Dewalt ούτε Bosch. 1/4 κάτω η τιμή από τα σχετικά ακριβά ερασιτεχνικά !!! 


*

----------


## geofil

Για όποιον ασχολείται με ξυλοκατασκευές σαν και μας που έχουμε χόμπι τα... κοτέτσια, ένα τέτοιο εργαλείο είναι απαραίτητο. Δεν έχω σε ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση την parkside αλλά οι τιμές της είναι πειρασμός.

----------


## antoninio

..καλημερα..μια ερωτηση σαν ασχετος που ειμαι...αλλες κοτες ειναι για κρεας και αλλες για παραγωγη αυγων???αν ναι πως λεγονται αυτες που ειναι για αυγα??και που τις βρισκει καποιος..ευχαριστω..

----------


## geofil

Φυσικά και είναι διαφορετικές. Υπάρχουν κότες αυγοπαραγωγής και κότες κρεατοπαραγωγής. Και οι ράτσες είναι άπειρες. Το που θα τις βρεις εξαρτάται από την περιοχή που μένεις.

----------


## κώστας φ.

αύριο πάω να το πάρω ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία να σαι καλά.............

----------

